# ***OFFICIAL*** Jose Aldo vs. Chan Sung Jung Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Featherweight bout: 145 pounds*
*Five round fight for the UFC Featherweight Championship*


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Love KZ, but he is outclassed in this fight though, in every way I think. I'm going with Aldo by KO round 3.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm gonna go with KZ as my title upset prediction for the year. My heart and brain tell me Aldo is going to win, and those things aren't even averaging 50%.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The reason why this fight is going to be entertaining is because KZ is going to stalk Aldo for as long as he can while standing then he's going to crawl around making zombie noises. 

Zombie or not there's is a pain threshold. I'm pretty sure Aldo is going to utilize his leg kicks and slow him down. It'll be fun if they brawl though.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> The reason why this fight is going to be entertaining is because KZ is going to stalk Aldo for as long as he can while standing then he's going to crawl around making zombie noises.
> 
> Zombie or not there's is a pain threshold. I'm pretty sure Aldo is going to utilize his leg kicks and slow him down. It'll be fun if they brawl though.


You make it sound like Zombie hasn't been switched off before, it wasn't THAT long ago when Roop finished him.

R.I.P Zombie, you're about to get crushed by da beast that is Aldo.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I can't see Aldo losing this.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This is going to look like Aldo doing heavy bag work.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Aldo is going to knock Jung over then kill the head.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

On paper it looks like Aldo should stuff all the TD's and use the zombie's leg as a punching bag for his kicks. Yet, I believe Chang will have a smarter game plan than what he said on countdown "I'll trade and bang". We might see him trying to clinch Aldo and just wear him out.

If the zombie survives the first 2 rounds I can see the tide turning for him. If it goes as far as round 5 I can actually see the Zombie winning by cardio and sheer force of will. If Edgar/Hominik can outgass Aldo, it's definitely going to happen for the zombie. Provided obviously he doesn't get knocked out in R1 or R2.

On a side note, having TKZ as a champion would bolster a bunch of retarded exciting matchups that could have FOTY all over it.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm thinking Aldo knocks out Jung in either the first or second round I'm saying he knocks him down with his hands and finishes him.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

I remember reading back on the Hominick and Poirer fight threads the day before those fights and the majority stating Jung was going to get absolutely slayed and he had no chance only for him to shut all of them up decisively. That said, Aldo is a completely is an absolute beast, especially in the first 3 rounds. All I know this is going to be a badass fight and I'm praying it goes past the 2nd round.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Because it's so unlikely, I'm gonna say Zombie takes this. 


feck..... already voted for Aldo.


----------



## Outlaw_Army (May 29, 2012)

potential to be FOTY

Aldo points?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SlowGraffiti said:


> I remember reading back on the Hominick and Poirer fight threads the day before those fights and the majority stating Jung was going to get absolutely slayed and he had no chance only for him to shut all of them up decisively. That said, Aldo is a completely is an absolute beast, especially in the first 3 rounds. All I know this is going to be a badass fight and I'm praying it goes past the 2nd round.


Zombie didn't exactly dominate from bell to bell. They both ate huge shots and it was a serious war and Dustin just caved first. Aldo isn't going to just stand in the pocket and take shots, he's going to pick him apart from the outside or maybe even take him down and jack from the top like he did Hominick.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Hard to see Aldo losing... But I said the same about Silva, so... :wink03:


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

If there ever was the worst underdog story this would be it. Still WAR ZOMBIE!! I still say if he can keep the fight clinched up ala Couture, he has a chance. Gotta make sure to gas Aldo else it'll be a short night.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Waaaaar Zooooombiiiiie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

My heart is with the zombie but believe Aldo will soccer kick him into zombie death. Aldo wins by brutal KO, or injury due to leg kicks.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Man that's some pretty stuff from Jose Aldo.

This should be fun when Zombie gets into the fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

jung doesn't want to fight thats a shame he's like a scared puppy


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, at this point he should go for broke and go full retard. Trying to be like Machida ain't gonna beat Aldo.. and wtf he got taken down...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Seems like KZ checked out for round 2. Not happy


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Come one Zombie stop freezing


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

It's almost as if Aldo wants to prove he still has a great ground game which is pretty dumb imo. If Zombie has a chance anywhere it's on the ground.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

horrible fight, zombie didnt show up


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Zombie is doing better this round, might have took the round


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Zombie is going to put him away.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> horrible fight, zombie didnt show up


I expected him to be more conservative as he is fighting for the belt against a top 5 P4P.

However, KZ seems to have opened up a bit...


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Korean Zombie slowly taking this, Aldo seems to be gassing and wants to grapple to a victory. LETS GO ZOMBIE!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

no he didnt take this round


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Zombie;s getting the better of the exchange when he goes... Well, Korean Zombie. He should just swarm him. Aldo's slowing down


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

suniis said:


> I expected him to be more conservative as he is fighting for the belt against a top 5 P4P.
> 
> However, KZ seems to have opened up a bit...


Well if i'm KZ i'm trying to push aldo early so he gasses in rounds 4 and 5


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Aldo needs to keep doing his GSP impression, Zombie needs to go full Leben... then UPSET of the century 

Sigh..


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I think he took the 3rd to be honest, aldo did nothing but hold him on the cage


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Sad ending to the fight


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

#tHAT SUCKS


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Sad ending to the fight


yeah


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What a weird night.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Terrible ending to a terrible fight. Aldo should not be happy with this win.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

damn thats one tough zombie... broke his shoulder and tries to pop it back in while most would buckle and fold. 

Hope he comes back strong!


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

@#[email protected]# terrible... I mean he was gonna lose but that's a @#[email protected] terrible way to lose... Hope he's ok


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah aldo go jump over the fence when you win by an injury tko


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Aldo looked terrible in that fourth round anyway.


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

KZ could've done something there if his shoulder hadn't popped. Aldo looked scared when he was coming forward. I was hoping KZ was saving energy for the 5th.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

That sucks Zombie had a real chance. He must hit really hard because Aldo wasn't holding up well to the punches. I dislike the announcer was so biased.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Aldo looked like he was fading in the 3rd for some reason. Such an odd fight and disappointing, poor Zombie


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yeah aldo go jump over the fence when you win by an injury tko


yeah, not exactly classy...
He saw KZ holding his arm because of some injury and then swarmed him...

The least he could do is celebrate with humility...


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

That sucks. KZ was gonna turn the pressure on and could've done something.

Has Aldo EVER had an impressive UFC fight? For christ's sake. Every fight he's in sucks. I'd rank Velasquez above him on the P4P list at this point. DJ too.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He's got a fight with Benson next...hopefully this awful cardio and spurt fighting issue goes away at 155.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Another clown that wears big crappy headphones to the ring.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> He's got a fight with Benson next...hopefully this awful cardio and spurt fighting issue goes away at 155.


Not happening that was only if he beat pettis since pettis jumped the queue forma nother div. He'll beat up lamas next


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think they'll do it because Jose Aldo wants to move up in weight.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Stan is a hack announcer even worse than Rogan.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Awful event either way.

Aldo's cardio is pretty poor for a fighter of his calibre, it's amazing to me he's even on the streak he's on. If you steal an early round from him he's pretty much there for the taking.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Pretty confident Bendo or Pettis would handle Aldo. Aldo should stay in his weak weight class and continue to barely get past all his fights.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Aldo did hurt his foot in the first kick and had to change his game plan for the rest of the fight. Brazilian TV post fight interview.
Anyway, Aldo normally gasses for the final rounds. This is no news.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

no doubt pettis would have beat aldo tonight oh well, lamas gets to be the next pushover and then maybe swanson can last another 8 seconds.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Aldo is vastly superior to Pettis. 

The only thing Pettis has going for him in that matchup is size.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Although I think Aldo is slightly overrated compared to guys like Jones, GSP and Silva. He certainly is the best in his division, but not quite as impressive and seemingly unbeatable as the other p4p champs. He sort of squeaked by Florian, Edgar and Hominick. He won all of the fights, but he also looked human and beatable in those fights.

I'm curious to see how he would do at 155.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Aldo is vastly superior to Pettis.
> 
> The only thing Pettis has going for him in that matchup is size.


too bad he gasses easy


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Pretty sure Pettis has better cardio, striking and is quicker in general. The only way I see him losing is if Aldo does something similar to tonight where he goes for takedowns or holds Pettis against the fence and does nothing.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Man I was really cheering for Zombie. I think he coulda finished the fight strong especially the way Aldo is.. Hopefully he gets a rematch. Aldo wasn't doing anything special and it looked like he didnt want any more of Zombie in the stand up.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Pretty sure Pettis has better cardio, striking and is quicker in general. The only way I see him losing is if Aldo does something similar to tonight where he goes for takedowns or holds Pettis against the fence and does nothing.


Cardio maybe, but Jose had great cardio before the UFC forced him to destroy his body. At 145 Pettis himself has unproven cardio and at 155 Aldo's is probably better than it has been recently.


Pettis having better striking is a joke and him being quicker is a bigger joke. Aldo is probably the most explosive guy in the sport by a decent margin.

Aldo's boxing technique is leaps and bounds better, he punches harder, he actually throws a jab, he's the best at slipping punches in the entire sport right now and his hand speed is vastly superior. 

Pettis is super reliant on a long distance kicking attack and movement. Sure he's got more powerful kicks, but that's pretty much it, this is a guy who didn't even decisively win a striking battle with Jeremy Stephen's for God's sake.

Aldo on the other hand has never even been close with another fighter in striking for the first 15 minutes of his fights, only Edgar(who's a decent striker himself) was able to even close the distance from when Aldo started to gas.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Cardio maybe, but Jose had great cardio before the UFC forced him to destroy his body. At 145 Pettis himself has unproven cardio and at 155 Aldo's is probably better than it has been recently.
> 
> 
> Pettis having better striking is a joke and him being quicker is a bigger joke. Aldo is probably the most explosive guy in the sport by a decent margin.
> ...


I'm going to have to agree with ROFL on this.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Furthermore, I thought Cowboy had a good shot at beating Pettis due to having excellent strength in areas where Pettis had shown vulnerability to(namely the fact that he always retreats from punches and gets himsel kicked, which was the biggest aspect of Cowboy's game).

Basically Cowboy not only didn't really show up for that fight, he's just too damn slow. Pettis to his credit has outstanding footwork, but considering Jose Aldo is faster than him, he's not going to be able to simply out move him(he couldn't against Bendo either, who is a fantastic athlete as well).

Pettis has decent hands, not going to say they are bad, but he'd be exposed against someone of Aldo's calibre.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh Aldo is without a doubt the superior boxer, but Pettis just has the all around better striking. His footwork and angles are fantastic and his kicks are even better. I'd say Aldo has more powerful kicks, but Pettis' are more sudden and dangerous. Plus he has a wider array. Aldo doesn't throw much body or head kicks. Just leg ones. I have to go back and rewatch the Stephens fight but If I remember right, Stephens outwrestled Pettis in the first, then Pettis outwrestled him in the second and third. I don't recall much striking. Long ass time ago tho. 

Fair point about Pettis' cardio being unproven but I think he mentioned how he doesn't cut any weight for LW. I imagine he should be fine by just cutting 10 lbs. Aldo could win by using his wrestling but on the feet I have Pettis all day.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

damn that f'd up shoulder. Aldo doesn't have much competition in 145


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

They should have stopped the fight, popped the shoulder back in, seen if it functions fine without pain and then continued.


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

I have nothing but respect to Korean Zombie, yes he wasn't doing good in the first 3 rounds, but then Aldo gassed and Zombie was gonna do trouble to Aldo, but then that happened  it just sucks :/


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Aldo badly hurt his foot in the first round... he did an amazing job.

It was swollen for the whole fight and he still controlled the pace and location, then went for the kill when Zombie got hurt.

The kid just outclasses everyone in every area of the game, and did it again tonight for four rounds while under the 2013 Foot Curse.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I can't wait to see Aldo lose one day. First he beats my boy Faber, then Florian.. Then pulls this shit against Mendes:








and runs out to celebrate with the crowd and now celebrating with the crowd again like he just put on a FOTY performance and his opponent down on the ground, injured.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

sucrets said:


> They should have stopped the fight, popped the shoulder back in, seen if it functions fine without pain and then continued.


They probably should have. I think KZ should get a rematch and have Lamas fight Cub for number 1 contender


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Pretty disappointing ending.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i'll admit to having a double standard:

when it happens in favor of Nate Diaz i'm thrilled; when it happens in favor of Jose Aldo i curse the gods for their unfortunate sense of humor.


next time, zombie, next time.


----------



## jamiejame911 (Jun 1, 2008)

So Aldo got hurt eh? I was wondering why he kept trying to take KZ down. His corner was like "wtf are you doing". Why did the zombie just stand right in front of a guy like Aldo who only needs for you to just stand right in front of him to land that KO punch.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I can't wait to see Aldo lose one day. First he beats my boy Faber, then Florian.. Then pulls this shit against Mendes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Celebrating when your opponent gets hurt in a freak accident is pathetic. Have no respect for Aldo.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Sucks for Zombie to have that happen. I've had it happen to me before and it can be cripplingly painful; there is no way to fight through that.



jamiejame911 said:


> So Aldo got hurt eh? I was wondering why he kept trying to take KZ down. His corner was like "wtf are you doing". Why did the zombie just stand right in front of a guy like Aldo who only needs for you to just stand right in front of him to land that KO punch.


He was probably doing it because he was landing a left hook on him pretty consistently at that range. They weren't at Aldo's punching range for most of the standup he had to come inside to land and KZ didn't.


----------



## jamiejame911 (Jun 1, 2008)

osmium said:


> Sucks for Zombie to have that happen. I've had it happen to me before and it can be cripplingly painful; there is no way to fight through that.
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably doing it because he was landing a left hook on him pretty consistently at that range. They weren't at Aldo's punching range for most of the standup he had to come inside to land and KZ didn't.


It is perfect range for that vicious kick of his thou.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

jamiejame911 said:


> It is perfect range for that vicious kick of his thou.


Which he wasn't throwing so there was no reason for KZ to get out of a range that was favorable to him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Relentless in kicking that injured shoulder. 

KZ was very reserved. Much more than usual. Possible reasons.
- new style
- part of the game plan. Explode in championship rounds.
- jet lag
- nerves

Jose is highly technical. Watch how quickly he reacts to any moves his opponents make. Watch his head, body, and footwork. He knows what strike to use to counter, when to use leg kicks, takedowns, evade, and when to unleash combos. He landed a sweet right hook, left hook body combo then finished up top. Would have been sweet had he ended with a low kick. He was fighting very efficiently. I think his take down attempts other than tiring himself out wasn't a bad idea. Why not switch it up for a round or two to keep em guessing. The thing I like about Jose is he treats every opponent the same so far. Same with GSP. Anderson's level is so far beyond theirs and that's the biggest problem. Eventually hubris does get to long running champs. Solid win for Jose tonight. 

His only weakness is he can get worn out.

Overall KZ came in with the right game plan. Had he swung wildly Garcia style he would have gotten KOed in the first.

Move of the night was catching KZ's flying knee and taking em down. That deserves Move Of The Night. That should be a new category. Sometimes there are certain moves that should garner bonuses because it's a turning point.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Relentless in kicking that injured shoulder.
> 
> KZ was very reserved. Much more than usual. Possible reasons.
> - new style
> ...


And all of that when he couldn't/wouldn't kick with his right leg, which is what KZ said before the fight is Aldo's biggest strength, the main thing to prepare for!

I don't know how everyone isn't super impressed with this performance.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/8/4...s-jose-aldo-broke-his-foot-during-ufc-163-win


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Because it was fairly hum-drum, indecisive, he gassed again, and Jung isn't even that good.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, I figured it was just a regular ol' Brazilian excuse.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Aldo seems to be the only brazilian that when he makes an excuse it actually is legit which s why aldo is my fav brazillian fighter. That said I agree with rolf nothing to be impressed about since korean zombie just stared at him for 3 rounds and when he finally started to get going he injured his shoulder and it was over.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Wow! Really boring and really lack luster Main Event title fight. This whole UFC PPV had "Lame" written all over it. The fights were lame, the decisions were questionable, hell not only did Joe Rogan blow it off for something better, but even Dana White blew it off.

If Both Dana and Joe Rogan don't feel it's a good enough card to attend, they should at least cut the price in half. That's just my opinion for those that actually order the fights on PPV vs watching them for free on the Internet.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

I'm also not too happy with how Aldo celebrated a fellow competitors injury. In reality Aldo did nothing to cause that injury, it was due to leg strikes or anything like that. It was just a fluke accident. If I were a champ, I would not be happy in any way shape or form about winning that way. In my mind, it would be a no contest and if the Zombie healed and felt up to it, I would give him the rematch.

But to act like you just dominated your opponent and got him with some killer strike and won the fight, when in reality he threw a punch and hurt his shoulder is kind of lame. Is Aldo wrong for acting the way he did? I can't say yes, there is no official rule book for how to act when your opponent get's injured on his own, but if it were me, I would have been a lot less enthusiastic about the victory.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

StandThemUp said:


> I'm also not too happy with how Aldo celebrated a fellow competitors injury. In reality Aldo did nothing to cause that injury, it was due to leg strikes or anything like that. It was just a fluke accident. If I were a champ, I would not be happy in any way shape or form about winning that way. In my mind, it would be a no contest and if the Zombie healed and felt up to it, I would give him the rematch.
> 
> But to act like you just dominated your opponent and got him with some killer strike and won the fight, when in reality he threw a punch and hurt his shoulder is kind of lame. Is Aldo wrong for acting the way he did? I can't say yes, there is no official rule book for how to act when your opponent get's injured on his own, but if it were me, I would have been a lot less enthusiastic about the victory.


I don't really think Aldo knew he was hurt. He landed three high kicks zombie looked in trouble Aldo jumped on him swarmed and the fight was called. Obviously zombies shoulder played a part in why it happened but all Aldo seen was a guy who was not defending himself and he got pulled off throwing punches. Its not like his zombie got hurt fell down and the fight was stopped with Aldo standing there looking at him. 

You guys are acting like Aldo seen his shoulder was hurt and knew swarming him would end it...no one seen that his shoulder was jacked until the replay. I know a lot of people thought Aldo hurt his arm with the high kicks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Actually you are wrong aldo himself said he saw the shoulder was injured and then he swarmed


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't really think Aldo knew he was hurt. He landed three high kicks zombie looked in trouble Aldo jumped on him swarmed and the fight was called. Obviously zombies shoulder played a part in why it happened but all Aldo seen was a guy who was not defending himself and he got pulled off throwing punches. Its not like his zombie got hurt fell down and the fight was stopped with Aldo standing there looking at him.
> 
> You guys are acting like Aldo seen his shoulder was hurt and knew swarming him would end it...no one seen that his shoulder was jacked until the replay. I know a lot of people thought Aldo hurt his arm with the high kicks.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Aldo knew. Also Goldie/Stann knew the second it happened which is crazy, i would've never guessed it.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Still would have been nice if the Herb stopped the fight and had it popped back in


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Still would have been nice if the Herb stopped the fight and had it popped back in


He probably would have if he had any idea that it was popped out.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> He probably would have if he had any idea that it was popped out.


Yeah he must have missed KZ trying to pop it back in himself


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know what would have been crazy is if he flapped it around zombie style or like Ace Ventura -->






Aldo is a killer though. He immediately attacked not allowing him anytime to recover at all. Straight pounded the heck out of that shoulder...x 3.

At least he apologized to his camp for the unfortunate circumstance. It wasn't the first round unlike Coleman vs Shogun.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I really, really don't like Aldo and I hope he loses in brutal fashion one day and his career goes down hill.

But you can't deny how good he is. He may be the second most complete athlete in MMA behind GSP. As people have said, he needs to improve his cardio. If he goes up to 155 he is going to wreck some serious shop.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Thought this was kind of funny.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

StandThemUp said:


> I'm also not too happy with how Aldo celebrated a fellow competitors injury. In reality Aldo did nothing to cause that injury, it was due to leg strikes or anything like that. It was just a fluke accident. If I were a champ, I would not be happy in any way shape or form about winning that way. In my mind, it would be a no contest and if the Zombie healed and felt up to it, I would give him the rematch.
> 
> But to act like you just dominated your opponent and got him with some killer strike and won the fight, when in reality he threw a punch and hurt his shoulder is kind of lame. Is Aldo wrong for acting the way he did? I can't say yes, there is no official rule book for how to act when your opponent get's injured on his own, but if it were me, I would have been a lot less enthusiastic about the victory.


I have mixed feelings about this part of it. I am mixed as to whether or not he should have attacked the dislocated shoulder or not, or just tried to end it as mercilessly as possible. Either way, I definitely think he should have toned down his celebration. If it were me, I would have considered it a victory with a major asterisk next to it. Yeah you won, but come on, the other guy got hurt.

I just wonder how Jose would have felt if Zombie noticed his broken foot early on and forced him against the cage and did some foot stomps. How would Jose feel about that?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Attacking the shoulder was actually dumb. He should have kicked him in the head; he wouldn't be able to properly block it with that arm. Even if he could get his arm in the way he would have had zero strength in it from the dislocation and it would have just been smashed into his head with Aldo's shin.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Am I reading this right?

So Aldo, after breaking his foot, and going through one of the toughest fights hes ever had, over-celebrated?

Some of you need to turn down your hate-O-meter.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Am I reading this right?
> 
> So Aldo, after breaking his foot, and going through one of the toughest fights hes ever had, over-celebrated?
> 
> Some of you need to turn down your hate-O-meter.


You read it correctly. Sad place around here lately, no respect.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SM33 said:


> You read it correctly. Sad place around here lately, no respect.


Yep. Its madness. To break his foot at the very beginning of a title defence? That's some terrifying shit. I'm sure his celebration was representing nothing more then a huge relief.

Was a great victory. It deserved a big celebration.:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh look we have two people feeling the need to defend jose for his stupid celebrating of an injury tko. Sure he himself was injured but for one know one knew about it because in fights no one stares at the foot they are always focusing on the hands whereas KZ's was clear as day and shown an immediate weakness. 

Then there's the fact that KZ did nothing for the first 3 rounds and by the time he did he injured himself, and finally jose felt the need to go crazy after wnning a dull injury ruined fight. Him kneeing mendes was reason to celebrate but is was plain stupid.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Oh look we have two people feeling the need to defend jose for his stupid celebrating of an injury tko. Sure he himself was injured but for one know one knew about it because in fights no one stares at the foot they are always focusing on the hands whereas KZ's was clear as day and shown an immediate weakness.
> 
> Then there's the fact that KZ did nothing for the first 3 rounds and by the time he did he injured himself, and finally jose felt the need to go crazy after wnning a dull injury ruined fight. Him kneeing mendes was reason to celebrate but is was plain stupid.


So, if you fought for 4 rounds with a broken foot, you wouldn't excitedly celebrate winning, regardless of how? You think KZ wouldn't have celebrated like a madman, even if he knew Aldo had a broken foot?

Do be silly brother. Aldo came through some serious adversity. One of his biggest weapons was taken away from him in the first few minutes. Damn right hes going to celebrate.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> So, if you fought for 4 rounds with a broken foot, you wouldn't excitedly celebrate winning, regardless of how? You think KZ wouldn't have celebrated like a madman, even if he knew Aldo had a broken foot?
> 
> Do be silly brother. Aldo came through some serious adversity. One of his biggest weapons was taken away from him in the first few minutes. Damn right hes going to celebrate.


Actually I personally wouldn't celebrate in any of my wins, that's how tyson did it and he looked badass doing it that way. hell cain looks badass when he does it. And dominick cruz broke his hand against mighty mouse and won the fight way more impressive and didn't mention any injury and didn't do any big celebration. Point being if you are gonna celebrate at least do it after an impressive win or a war.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Actually I personally wouldn't celebrate in any of my wins, that's how tyson did it and he looked badass doing it that way. hell cain looks badass when he does it. And dominick cruz broke his hand against mighty mouse and won the fight way more impressive and didn't mention any injury and didn't do any big celebration. Point being if you are gonna celebrate at least do it after an impressive win or a war.


Cruz beating somebody half his size? Rubbish. And none of badass Tysons wins we're in any way difficult.

Try again breh...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Cruz beating somebody half his size? Rubbish. And none of badass Tysons wins we're in any way difficult.
> 
> Try again breh...


How was that fight difficult for aldo? I think you should try again breh


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> How was that fight difficult for aldo? I think you should try again breh


Kidney stones and a broken foot?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Kidney stones and a broken foot?


I only heard of an inflamed foot, my point is still valid it wasn't impressive


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I only heard of an inflamed foot, my point is still valid it wasn't impressive


Subjective my friend. Subjective.:hug:


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

StandThemUp said:


> I have mixed feelings about this part of it. I am mixed as to whether or not he should have attacked the dislocated shoulder or not, or just tried to end it as mercilessly as possible. Either way, I definitely think he should have toned down his celebration. If it were me, I would have considered it a victory with a major asterisk next to it. Yeah you won, but come on, the other guy got hurt.
> 
> I just wonder how Jose would have felt if Zombie noticed his broken foot early on and forced him against the cage and did some foot stomps. How would Jose feel about that?


If you punch someone in the face and thy are visibly impacted (rocked/hurt) then go for the kill to the face, how is that any different then if you get in a punch/counter punch exchange and see your opponent visibly impacted (hurt/reeling) then going for the kill at their weak point? 

If Zombie had known Aldo was hurt and went for it, that would of been very smart because it would of helped him do what he was there to do, win the fight. Jose understands what he and his opponent are there to do.

I think people are overreacting with the celebration thing. He was in a huge fight main event for the title in his home. You can't put binders on peoples emotions in the moment, he was competing in a good fight where anything can happen, he pulled though over 15 minutes with a foot he knew was bum not allowing him to use all his tools. I think he was proud to be able to still do what he was able to to secure the win. And I think if aldo had not thrown the left counter to Jung's right, the shoulder stays in place, it was not an independent incident.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> If you punch someone in the face and thy are visibly impacted (rocked/hurt) then go for the kill to the face, how is that any different then if you get in a punch/counter punch exchange and see your opponent visibly impacted (hurt/reeling) then going for the kill at their weak point?
> 
> If Zombie had known Aldo was hurt and went for it, that would of been very smart because it would of helped him do what he was there to do, win the fight. Jose understands what he and his opponent are there to do.
> 
> I think people are overreacting with the celebration thing. He was in a huge fight main event for the title in his home. You can't put binders on peoples emotions in the moment, he was competing in a good fight where anything can happen, he pulled though over 15 minutes with a foot he knew was bum not allowing him to use all his tools. I think he was proud to be able to still do what he was able to to secure the win. And I think if aldo had not thrown the left counter to Jung's right, the shoulder stays in place, it was not an independent incident.


Exactly. And Aldo is known for his overreacting celebrations anyway. He was winning the fight regardless. People said KZ had his chances on the ground and yet Aldo took him down for his foot was bad and KZ could do nothing to him there.

Yes, if you feel you had hurt somebody liver, you'll certainly hit there again. Aldo admitted he aimed to the shoulder right there. *It's a fight.* Anyway, KZ got hurt in a fair exchange where athletes body toughness are being matched as well, not alone like accidentally missing a step and twisting an ankle or knee. Sure as hell Aldo noted that and went for the kill and celebrated as he should.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> If you punch someone in the face and thy are visibly impacted (rocked/hurt) then go for the kill to the face, how is that any different then if you get in a punch/counter punch exchange and see your opponent visibly impacted (hurt/reeling) then going for the kill at their weak point?
> 
> If Zombie had known Aldo was hurt and went for it, that would of been very smart because it would of helped him do what he was there to do, win the fight. Jose understands what he and his opponent are there to do.
> 
> I think people are overreacting with the celebration thing. He was in a huge fight main event for the title in his home. You can't put binders on peoples emotions in the moment, he was competing in a good fight where anything can happen, he pulled though over 15 minutes with a foot he knew was bum not allowing him to use all his tools. I think he was proud to be able to still do what he was able to to secure the win. And I think if aldo had not thrown the left counter to Jung's right, the shoulder stays in place, it was not an independent incident.


The shoulder is already dislocated hitting it more doesn't make any sense. It isn't comparable to the head, liver, or legs. If your kneecap dislocated the fight would be over. Having that happen to your shoulder just makes you more vulnerable to damage in other areas and less able to do damage yourself. 

You shouldn't automatically attack where an injury is you should attack where the openings are that injury creates. If someone can't get their hands up because of a dislocated shoulder or a liver blow hit them in the face.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

osmium said:


> *The shoulder is already dislocated hitting it more doesn't make any sense.* It isn't comparable to the head, liver, or legs. If your kneecap dislocated the fight would be over. Having that happen to your shoulder just makes you more vulnerable to damage in other areas and less able to do damage yourself.
> 
> You shouldn't automatically attack where an injury is you should attack where the openings are that injury creates. If someone can't get their hands up because of a dislocated shoulder or a liver blow hit them in the face.


Don't fighters automatically attack open cuts in order to augment the gash looking for a TKO or stoppage? How to measure and classify each fighter killing instinct to stop the fight? An opportunity is an opportunity. We can't blame Aldo for doing something legal when we have no clue KZ wouldn't do the same himself.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Don't fighters automatically attack open cuts in order to augment the gash looking for a TKO or stoppage? How to measure and classify each fighter killing instinct to stop the fight? An opportunity is an opportunity. We can't blame Aldo for doing something legal when we have no clue KZ wouldn't do the same himself.


What are you talking about? I am not talking about morals. Cuts get worse; his shoulder isn't going to double dislocate if he kicks it. Hell he might knock it back in. It was an instinctual act but it was the wrong one; he should have immediately gone for the head. 

I've noticed this about Aldo before. He has a poor understanding of what techniques he should be using in a lot of situations. The Florian fight is filled with bad choices which is why he couldn't finish. He kept using techniques that had zero chance of landing every time he sidestepped him. That is the fault of his coaches for the most part but he was unable to adjust once it became apparent that it wouldn't work.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

osmium said:


> What are you talking about? *I am not talking about morals*. Cuts get worse; *his shoulder isn't going to double dislocate* if he kicks it. *Hell he might knock it back in.* It was an instinctual act but *it was the wrong one*; he should have immediately gone for the head.


Double dislocate? Knock the shoulder back in? Wrong act? :sign04:

Have you ever dislocated something or twisted an ankle? Immobilization required for healing and to *ease the pain*. You get hit where it dislocated you are out of combat in seconds and that was what happened. 



osmium said:


> I've noticed this about Aldo before. He has a *poor understanding *of what techniques he should be using in a lot of situations. The Florian fight is filled with bad choices which is why he couldn't finish. He kept using techniques that had zero chance of landing every time he sidestepped him. That is the *fault of his coaches* for the most part but he was unable to adjust once it became apparent that it wouldn't work.


Perfection is the goal, but unachievable. The thing is Aldo is unstoppable right now and his coaches are considered among the best in the world, specially Dede Pederneiras, who have been considered the very best MMA coach in the world in 2010. So if the amount of things you are doing right still surpasses the things you are doing wrong and are taking you to the win, I don't think an average fan should go that deep in criticism. It's working.:thumbsup:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> If you punch someone in the face and thy are visibly impacted (rocked/hurt) then go for the kill to the face, how is that any different then if you get in a punch/counter punch exchange and see your opponent visibly impacted (hurt/reeling) then going for the kill at their weak point?
> 
> If Zombie had known Aldo was hurt and went for it, that would of been very smart because it would of helped him do what he was there to do, win the fight. Jose understands what he and his opponent are there to do.
> 
> I think people are overreacting with the celebration thing. He was in a huge fight main event for the title in his home. You can't put binders on peoples emotions in the moment, he was competing in a good fight where anything can happen, he pulled though over 15 minutes with a foot he knew was bum not allowing him to use all his tools. I think he was proud to be able to still do what he was able to to secure the win. And I think if aldo had not thrown the left counter to Jung's right, the shoulder stays in place, it was not an independent incident.


I think theres a big difference between attacking a weak point that YOU caused (like landing a good body kick and continuing at the body if the guy is hurt) and attacking a freak injury. How would Silva have looked had he rushed over and kicked Cote's knee? Like an asshole. 

Even Chael Sonnen said regarding Bones' toe "no one wants to win that way, its not a real win." Aldo had no reason to celebrate.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I think theres a big difference between attacking a weak point that YOU caused (like landing a good body kick and continuing at the body if the guy is hurt) and attacking a freak injury. How would Silva have looked had he rushed over and kicked Cote's knee? Like an asshole.
> 
> Even Chael Sonnen said regarding Bones' toe "no one wants to win that way, its not a real win." Aldo had no reason to celebrate.


So now it's definetely about morals. Ok.
KZ got hurt during an exchange, not alone in a misstep. Cote got immediately incapacitated. Even attacking his face at that moment would be an assh0le move. KZ continued to fight. Totally different examples.

Sonnen said "no one wants to win that way" but "he would grab that belt and celebrate regardless without looking back". Not that Sonnen is a reference for anything as it appears he would consider a win while under heavy TRT a "real win".

Aldo was fighting through injury and pain himself from the start, missing one of his best weapons, unsure if the back up plan would pay off against a tough opponent in KZ. I say in a battle between two handicapped warriors, the winner has legitimate reasons to celebrate.


----------

